# Worlds largest pyramid in China? The fabled White Pyramid.



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I came across this find recently, 1000ft high pyramid?

Below some smaller pyramids disguised:



















The worlds largest pyramid is rumoured to be in Qin Lin county in a 'forbidden zone' of China, estimated at nearly 1000ft high and made of impounded earth and clay, and holding vast tombs. The Chinese govt have long denied the existence of 100 or so pyramids though the increasing tourism to the Xian tombs area (the Terracotta Army) is threatening the secrecy with tourists climbing the 25-100m pyramids for themselves. The govt has planted trees on them to disguise them too. After outright denying their existence, the govt finally admitted to the existence to New Zealand author Bruce Caithie of some 'trapezoid tombs', however a fabled white pyramid 1000 ft high has only ever been seen by a few Westerners this century. Heres an excerpt from a book:


satellite photos:
















"I was searching for a pyramid which was said to have been, once, many millennia ago, multicolored, and to now be a dusty white. This was a pyramid which, legend has it, rises to the astonishing height of 1,000 feet - four-fifths the elevation of the Empire State Building. Not only was this extraordinary structure said to be the largest pyramid in the world (the Giant Pyramid of Egypt, by comparison, rises a mere 450 feet); but, in the valleys surrounding it, there were said to be dozens of other pyramids, some rising to an elevation almost as great. 

Until recently, Chinese officials have rebuffed all questions about these pyramids and all requests to view them. And yet, over this century, a certain mythology has grown up around them. An American trader, stumbling upon these amazing structures in 1912, asked his Buddhist monk-guide about them. He was told that 5,000-year-old monastic documents not only contained information about these pyramids, but said the pyramids were extremely old when these records were made. 

The trader, Fred Meyer Schroder, observed several smaller pyramids in the distance. He wrote in his travel diary that his first sight of the giant pyramid, along with its smaller cousins, rendered him almost speechless. "It was even more uncanny than if we had found it in the wilderness," he wrote. "But those [ pyra-mids) were to some extent exposed to the eyes of the world—but still totally unknown in the western world." 

In the Far East in the spring of 1945, though Japanese troops were still fighting in China, the U.S. Army and its allies were well on their way to pushing the Japanese off the mainland. One day, U.S. Air Force Pilot James Gaussman was returning to Assam, in India, after having flown the ‘Burma Hump’-ferried supplies to Chungking, China, from India-when engine trouble forced him to descend temporarily to a low altitude over China. As he later wrote: 

*"I flew around a mountain and then we came to a valley. Directly below us was a gigantic white pyramid. It looked as if it were from a fairy tale. The pyramid was draped in shimmering white. It could have been metal, or some other form of stone. It was white on all sides. What was most curious about it was its capstone: a large piece of precious gem-like material. I was deeply moved by the colossal size of the thing." *

When Gaussman arrived back in Assam, combat duties pushed the sighting from his mind. Photographs he had taken of the giant pyramid would not be published for another 45 years. Till then, even his report would be buried in the Secret Service files of the U.S. military 

Two years later, in 1947, another U.S. aviator, Maurice Sheahan—this time flying over Shaanxi Province, not far from Xian-- caught sight of a giant pyramid in the misty landscape below and rapidly snapped pictures. This time, several U.S. newspapers, in-cluding the New York Times for March 28, 1947, published accounts of the airman’s sighting. But Chinese archaeologists con-tinued to deny the existence of such a structure, even though Sheahan’s photographs suggested it was higher than any pyramid in Egypt. "

could this be it?


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

That one in china looks very interesting, love to see some more info on it.

Btw Australia has a rather tall pyramid itself...
To the south of Cairns is the highest freestanding natural pyramid in the world. You could be forgiven for thinking it is a tree covered man-made pyramid - the shape is almost perfect. But no, this is a natural phenomenon that is one of the most distinctive landmarks for the small sugar-farming town of Gordonvale. 

Walsh's Pyramid is used for hiking. The mountain is 922 metres tall, and quite steep so you need to be fit and healthy to make the climb.


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

last in bosnia there was an evidence for a pyramid I thought.. maybe you can search something about that


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

yep I was nearly wetting myself, then found out on wikipedia it was a hoax  :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bosnian_pyramids


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

interesting, never heard from the pyramids


----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Ok lets say the Chinese pyramids are really what they claim to be but why the secrecy? Afraid of what? Tomb Raiders?


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Afraid to say that they started to copy stuffs even milleniums ago :lol:


----------



## tanzirian (Jul 13, 2005)

zergcerebrates said:


> Ok lets say the Chinese pyramids are really what they claim to be but why the secrecy? Afraid of what? Tomb Raiders?


Well, another Indiana Jones film is in the works, so maybe they are afraid Dr. Jones will set his sights on China this time  

On a more serious note, do they have any plans to excavate the tomb of Qin Shi Huangdi (the one to whom the Terracotta Army belongs)? I saw a little article about it on Travel Channel once...they suggested that this pyramid might hold a fabulous (possibly booby trapped) interior.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

yep, the Terracotta Army will take 80 years to fully excavate. That's only ONE of 900 tombs, the greatest being Qin SHi Huangdi's fabled tomb, a minicity palace made in gold and bronze floating on a map of the country at that time islanded ona lake of mercury. The tales are astounding - it took hundreds of thousands of workers 30 years to build it (a smilar taskforce to the Great Wall), and many are entombed inside along with hundreds of concubines, perhaps tricked inside with the funeral cortege as the stories go. These were all regarded as myth until the 1960s when abnormally high spiking levels of mercury was found in the surrounding soil. There are no plans to start excavating yet.#


Basically if theres one thing the authorities are responsible for above all else is the cultural heritage of the tombs, seen in Chinese culture as almost more important than the life itself. Each dynasty has taken it on itself to protect these tombs from marauders, especially from future invaders and even future civilisations. This secrecy has been passed down for thousands of years from the Tang, Ming, Qing etc to the current Communist 'dynasty'.

Basically the tourism buck is not worth it, its a bit like the Chinese Mecca in a cultural sense (not religious), the ground is sacred.


----------



## LDN_EUROPE (Dec 1, 2002)

so would these pyramids be related to ones in Egypt and or South America. Would they be somehow connected by the same culture migrating or is it just a coincidence?


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

These pyramids pose a lot of unanswered questions. I hope someday they will reveal some of their mysteries. But I would like a few more statistics before I accept the 1000ft claim, even if it has been greatly eroded.

Whilst there is a local taboo about them, I think tests have shown the presence of toxic chemicals which has put of large scale excavation.

Also, I don't think the prospect of thousands of western tourists pouring into a remote location in central China is the Chinese government's idea of a good time.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Why would they hide them?


----------



## MilkyXplosion (Jun 1, 2007)

samsonyuen said:


> Why would they hide them?


As a guy mentioned here this secret has been passed on from several dynasties up to the current "communist dynasty", This place is a sacred ground. Even the Terracota Army is a sacred ground. I guess that the reason why the Chinese Central Government is a bit slow in Excavating the place. They might be communist but they are definitely as supertitious as their ancestors. Here in Asia we have a great respect for tombs of the dead...


----------



## PresidentBjork (Apr 29, 2007)

MilkyXplosion said:


> As a guy mentioned here this secret has been passed on from several dynasties up to the current "communist dynasty", This place is a sacred ground. Even the Terracota Army is a sacred ground. I guess that the reason why the Chinese Central Government is a bit slow in Excavating the place. They might be communist but they are definitely as supertitious as their ancestors. Here in Asia we have a great respect for tombs of the dead...


...Didn't stop them digging up those almost perfectly preserved mummies like the famous 'Lady Dai' around Changsha in the 70's.


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

^^ I would say the reason is rather of technology instead of superstitions.
The mercury lake surrounding is a hard task to tackle. And we will lose many clues if the excavation is not fully prepared.
Too bad I probably will never see the whole mystery exposed in my lifetime. Just imagine that's only ONE of 900 tombs has been opened and it is not one of those important ones that close to the center, where the emperor lies.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

They dont look like they're a thousand feet high?


----------



## SLKRR (Dec 18, 2006)

Does it show up on Google Earth?


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

No way, the China pics on Google Earth are older then the pyramid. ^^


----------



## duskdawn (May 13, 2006)

^^ :lol:


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

the spliff fairy said:


> yep I was nearly wetting myself, then found out on wikipedia it was a hoax  :
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bosnian_pyramids


watch out for the bosnians, they still think they're real


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

this is amazing, i really would hope that the mysteries of these pyramids are discovered in our lifetime...

truly amazing


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

just found this, 205 m high pyramid in Iran?:




Cyrus said:


> *Iran*:
> 
> 1. *Kurit Dam*, the highest dam in world for 550 years till 20th century
> 
> ...





Cyrus said:


> As I said that is mysterious, it certainly looks like just a natural mountain but if you look more closely then you will see a large number of blocks, especially in lower parts.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

^Probably a natural hill which has been modified as a citadel by adding stone walls and reinforcements etc. etc.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

well the Perisans did build the biggest buildings of antiquity, 4 x larger than the Pyramid of Cheops.


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

any updates on this


----------



## Yahuwnathan (Jul 22, 2012)

Pick up "Dead Men's Secrets" by archaeologist Jonathan Gray next time you're at the bookstore. It's a 350 page documentary of ancient structures. Most of the pyramid testimonies are true. Google an image of the white pyramid in China. Easy to find. Builders? Technologically advanced humans. Kings/overseers of the projects? Giants. Coverup? You betcha. Doesn't fit with the fable of half-dumb nomadic evoloving humans roaming around. (Doesn't fit into the evolution theory.)


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks, I hope more information about these mysteries come up soon. 

Also visit my other thread on ancient palaces and complexes:here


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

the spliff fairy said:


> well the Perisans did build the biggest buildings of antiquity, 4 x larger than the Pyramid of Cheops.


I want them to build my 2nd tomb! The first one wasn't large enough! Jong Il, the North Korean dude, and Donald Trump are bidding for that first one.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

samsonyuen said:


> Why would they hide them?


it's a military forbidden eara, chinese nuclear missles hide in qinlin moutains.


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

Quickly, somebody call Richard Hoaxland :hilarious

Just kidding, this is indeed fascinating, though I won't believe it until I see some proof :cheers:


----------

